# Are mechanical clicking devicies legal?



## sjkucsd (Dec 18, 2017)

Not software bots but actual machines. I'm curious because I've seen those on youtube. Sucks for regular tappers like me. Hand tap everything


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

sjkucsd said:


> Not software bots but actual machines. I'm curious because I've seen those on youtube. Sucks for regular tappers like me. Hand tap everything


I also seen some vendor still want them right on Amazon unless they're no longer there


----------



## sjkucsd (Dec 18, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> I also seen some vendor still want them right on Amazon unless they're no longer there


Wouldn't Amazon catch you because they know what you're running on your phone?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

sjkucsd said:


> Wouldn't Amazon catch you because they know what you're running on your phone?


It's not running on your phone affects a mechanical device look do a search for flexbot6 but also look at the attached

Says amazon banned him for cs issues


----------



## losku (Aug 21, 2017)

blocks are so rare here that I don't think even that mechanical device will be worth it.
Money spent on automated mechanical device: $130 ?
Blocks obtained per year: 2
Electricity spent per year: $100
Cost to repair your broken phone: $600 

I don't know. Just making things up...
Ah the days I fell asleep while tapping the refresh button.


----------



## sjkucsd (Dec 18, 2017)

losku said:


> blocks are so rare here that I don't think even that mechanical device will be worth it.
> Money spent on automated mechanical device: $130 ?
> Blocks obtained per year: 2
> Electricity spent per year: $100
> ...


well, I don't have a problem getting a block. Use an android device. It refreshes much faster than amazon and tap like a maniac randomly and try to figure out when the blocks fall. In my area, it usually falls from 4am in the morning. So I tap randomly old fashioned every 15 minutes. That's how I do it.



nighthawk398 said:


> It's not running on your phone affects a mechanical device look do a search for flexbot6 but also look at the attached
> 
> Says amazon banned him for cs issues


I think he's one of the guys I saw on youtube. He's got a loud mouth trying to sell his machine so probably got him banned.



nighthawk398 said:


> It's not running on your phone affects a mechanical device look do a search for flexbot6 but also look at the attached
> 
> Says amazon banned him for cs issues


Wait so the guy didn't get banned for using the machine but for customer service/professionalism issue?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

sjkucsd said:


> Wait so the guy didn't get banned for using the machine but for customer service/professionalism issue?


Customer service issue as an Amazon marketplace seller.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

I've seen an article where the Amazon rep stated that mechanical tappers don't violate the TOS. The only issue is they may not be very effective compared to the proxy script method and you have no control over what is grabbed.

Keep in mind that a mechanical tapper can also generate a rate exceed error in the Flex app itself which may trigger a warning email from Flex for script usage.


----------

